# Norwegian: min kjæreste



## Xander2024

Hei, 

er der noen som kunne si meg om man bruker å anvende "min kjæreste" da man snakker med sin elskede? Eller er det bedre uttrykk - for eksempel "min kjær" eller "min pike"/ "min skatt"? 

Takk.


----------



## mosletha

Ein seier oftast «kjærasten min».


----------



## Xander2024

Tusen takk, mosletha.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Xander2024 said:


> Hei,
> 
> er der noen som kunne si meg om man bruker å anvende "min kjæreste" da man snakker med sin elskede? Eller er det bedre uttrykk - for eksempel "min kjær" eller "min pike"/ "min skatt"?
> 
> Takk.



“Min kjære”, tror jeg kan brukes, selv om den virker litt høytidelig og gammeldags.
“Min pike”: tror ikke noen noensinne kunne si det.
“skatten min”, ja, det har jeg hørt.


----------



## Xander2024

Takk for hjelpen, Ben Jamin. Men hvorfor kunne jeg ikke si "min pike" da jeg snakker med min "girlfriend"?

Tusen takk. 


PS Please correct my mistakes if any.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Xander2024 said:


> Takk for hjelpen, Ben Jamin. Men hvorfor kunne jeg ikke si "min pike" da jeg snakker med min "girlfriend"?
> 
> Tusen takk.
> 
> 
> PS Please correct my mistakes if any.



Du kan, men folk snakker ikke slik. "Pike" er for øvrig et ord som er stadig mindre brukt, av mange ansett som gammeldags. *Nesten* som девица på russisk.


----------



## Xander2024

Hmm... Det er meget interessant.

Mange takk.


----------



## GraaEminense

"Dama" (eller "typen") er mye brukt, men jeg kjenner folk som mener det har en nedlatende klang. "Kjæresten (min)" er tryggest.


----------



## Xander2024

Takk for det, GraaEminense.


----------



## LilianaB

What is pike in Norwegian, and how is that related to Russian? You cannot say my dear maiden in Russian, if this is what pike means exactly, a maiden or a virgin.


----------



## Xander2024

From what I see in my dictionary, "pike" is "a girl", "a maiden", "a maid", "a prostitute".


----------



## Ben Jamin

GraaEminense said:


> "Dama" (eller "typen") er mye brukt, men jeg kjenner folk som mener det har en nedlatende klang. "Kjæresten (min)" er tryggest.


Du sier vel ikke *til "*dama di": "hei, du, dama mi"? Xander spurte om uttrykk du bruker når du snakker *til* din kjæreste.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Xander2024 said:


> From what I see in my dictionary, "pike" is "a girl", "a maiden", "a maid", "a prostitute".


"Prostitute" er "gledespike". "Pike" alene har ikke denne konnotasjonen. "maid" er "tjenestepike".


----------



## Xander2024

Rettere sagt, "a prostitute" er "offentlig pike", ifølge min ordbok. Jeg vet ikke om det er riktig.

Men takk for hjelpen, Ben Jamin.


----------



## basslop

Xander2024 said:


> Rettere sagt, "a prostitute" er "offentlig pike", ifølge min ordbok. Jeg vet ikke om det er riktig.
> 
> Men takk for hjelpen, Ben Jamin.



 "Offentlig pike"; Det har jeg ikke hørt før. Det vanligste ordet er forøvrig "prostituert"


----------



## Tech12

Jeg ville brukt "jenta mi".


----------



## Xander2024

Tusen takk, basslop og Tech12.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I just wanted to add that "pike" is often associated with "tjenestepike", "stuepike" (domestic servants) etc in Norwegian.


----------



## Ceur

NorwegianNYC said:


> I just wanted to add that "pike" is often associated with "tjenestepike", "stuepike" (domestic servants) etc in Norwegian.



I 2012? Pike for meg assosieres med pikebarn, altså yngre jenter. I legejournaler står det som oftest 'ett år gammel pike'. Å kalle en voksen kjæreste for det er uansett ikke å anbefale.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Til Ceur: Det jeg mente var at hvis du kaller en VOKSEN person pike, så er assosiasjonen til tjenestepike ganske nær. Et pikebarn er noe ganske annet, men Xander2024 spør etter noe han kan kalle kjæresten!


----------



## Xander2024

Mange takk, Сeur and Norwegian.


----------

